# 1961 Schwinn Corvette Bike 5 Speed - Rare



## GTs58 (May 29, 2022)

What can I say other than it's rare and beautiful? Owner's description. 









						1961 Schwinn Corvette Bike 5 Speed - Rare  | eBay
					

The five speed corvette was only made 1961 and a few months in 1962.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## island schwinn (May 29, 2022)

Only missing a few things , but 2k?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 29, 2022)

2k and no drive side pic? Seems bogus, didn't they come with the  shifter brazed to the frame? I don't see it. I can by a sticker and put it on the seat post and make any bike appear to be a 5 speed.


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> What can I say



...more pics...
























It has "Make Offer" option there.
Probably one of theCABE's Schwinn Fan members.😎


----------



## Robert Troub (May 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> What can I say other than it's rare and beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is it rare?


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 29, 2022)

Robert Troub said:


> Why is it rare?



Real 5 speed Corvettes are not at all common and quite desirable among middle weight collectors.  Rare is a word thrown around a lot. I would use it in this case.


----------



## phantom (May 29, 2022)

I would agree that it's rare. Beautiful, on the other hand. is wildly subjective by the viewer.


----------



## MantonSmith (May 29, 2022)

Wonderful pictures of the most important parts.


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2022)

Robert Troub said:


> Why is it rare?




I was just repeating the sellers description. 

This seller must have spend hours upon hours doing research, photographing the specimen and composing the description. Not quite sure were they came up with the BIN price, but I did send a $75 offer to help them out. 🤣 

Even with the lack of decent pictures and some of the drive side, I'd have to say this was a 5 speed and it's actually a 1962 model, not a 61 as stated by the seller.


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2022)

My $75 offer was countered with an offer of $1700. Looks like there's hope!  🤣


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 20, 2022)

down to $1300.00 now. what a bargain for this rare bike.  🤨


----------

